# New to APC



## Msapp1 (Feb 11, 2010)

Hey all, I just recently picked up the hobby after trying to "spruce up" a turtle tank. Suprised that the plants survived and began to grow i decided to move them to a small 10 gallon to save them from the turtles. I was referred here by Cindy, and have found a ton information that will help me get started.

Just introducing myself so i can ask tons of questions!
-Matt

By the way: Any news on the February meeting? Sounds interesting, thanks again Cindy.


----------



## alta678 (Mar 24, 2009)

So glad you have joined us! Welcome!


----------



## Vivarium Concepts (Sep 6, 2006)

*Hey Matt, 
I'm glad to see you joined!
There are a lot knowledgeable folks on here, that
are always willing to help answer questons. So ask away!

I'm curious about the Feb. meeting too, hoping it will NOT
be on the weekend of 20-21, I have a reptile show to attend.
Cindy*


----------



## Msapp1 (Feb 11, 2010)

Whaaaatttt? Reptile show?


----------



## Vivarium Concepts (Sep 6, 2006)

*Come on out!
www.LoneStarReptileExpos.com
*


----------



## northtexasfossilguy (Mar 6, 2009)

If you guys go to this thing be wary of the camera-lights in Arlington. It's $72.


----------

